# Davis VP2 Debris Screen for Rain Collector Cone - 7342.031



## geoair.pt (1 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Boas,
O vosso 'filtro' do pluviómetro ainda está no sítio ou já desapareceu?
O meu desapareceu e agora queria comprar outro, mas só encontro nos EUA...
Alguém já comprou outro, ou arranjou um alternativa que queira partilhar?
Cumps.


----------



## jpproenca (1 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> O vosso 'filtro' do pluviómetro ainda está no sítio ou já desapareceu?
> O meu desapareceu e agora queria comprar outro, mas só encontro nos EUA...
> Alguém já comprou outro, ou arranjou um alternativa que queira partilhar?
> Cumps.



A minha estação não é Davis mas o meu nunca desapareceu em 10 anos no exterior e com ventos muito fortes de vez em quando. Apenas perdeu o cordão de puxar que era de plástico. O funil do pluviómetro é bastante fundo e o filtro fica ligeiramente preso. Pode ser visto aqui.

Como agora a estação já está desactivada, o filtro está disponível e é de rede inox ainda com bom aspecto e com muita experiência...

Só tem 9,5 cm de diâmetro. Se servir para a Davis aí está - mande-me a morada em mensagem privada.


----------

